# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedarmoede probleem

## lol991

:Big Grin: Hallo, Mijn naam is Arthur en ik ben 16 jaar.

Zon 4 jaar geleden ging ik voor het eerst naar de Dokter. Geen probleem verder enzo. Maar Ik had dus last van de volgende symptonen.

Een aantal black outs onder het werk (Ik ben vakkenvuller) hele kleintjes maar niemand die het merkt. Gewoon ff dat het zwart wordt voor je ogen. Verder niks om je echt druk over te maken.

Soms voel ik me heel slap in mijn handen vooral en ook in de rest van mijn lichaam.

En ik voel vaak (Vooral als ik niks doe dus als ik wil slapen) ook druk op me borstkas wat resulteert in angst en ik ga dan gelijk denken aan alle ingewanden die zich daaronder bevinden wat resulteert in slapeloos heid. Heb gister 4 uur wakker gelegen en viel pas om 5 uur in slaap.

Ik weet zelf wel wat van het menselijk lichaam en ik weet ook dat bloadarmoede weinig kwaad kan. Maar gezond is het ook niet.

Deze symptonen kreeg ik voor het eerst in mijn leven toen ik zon 11 - 12 jaar oud was. Vrij jong al dus. En de eerste keer had ik ook last van hyperventileren. Na bloedonderzoek bleek het door bloedarmoede te komen en dat ik daarbij ook een soort van chronische ziekte had (Niks bijzonders natuurlijk) maar dat er niks aan de hand zou zijn als ik gewoon voldoende ijzerijk voedsel zou eten (Ik had ijzer tekort)

Het gekke is dat ik sinds 4 jaar geleden er helemaal geen last meer van gehad.

Afgelopen week kreeg ik weer last van precies dezelfde symptonen. Exact hetzelfde zelfs en ik ga er dus maar vanuit voordat ik naar de dokter ga dat het bloedarmoede is.

Het vreemde deze keer is dat ik juist heel veel ijzerijke voeding eet. Veel brood, 2 dagen geleden nog vis,en gisteren nog vruit salade. Noten eet ik vrij weinig. Maar zo heel weinig ijzerijke voeding heb ik laatst niet binnen gekregen.

Ik weet dus niet meer zo goed waar het nou helemaal aan ligt. Hebben jullie tips voor mij zodat ik me weer gezonder voel.

PS:Voor de rest ben ik gewoon een gezonde jongen zonder andere gezondheids problemen. Wel sta ik op papier als een PDDNOS patient. Maar heel licht maar en ik word er bijna niet meer mee geconfronteerd. Maar het is misschien toch handig om erbij te zeggen. Al zou ik niet 1,2,3, weten wat PDDNOS met het probleem te maken heeft. Ik dacht beter teveel informatie dan te weinig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hopelijk kunnen jullie me een beetje helpen :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Arthur

----------

